# Solved: Broken .rar files - my backup from before reformat



## Giltrap (Dec 26, 2006)

I have recently reformatted my computer, and now I want to get my files off my disks but I can't. I compressed my files in a .rar format and saved them to disk, but now my disks (number 2 specifically) won't co-operate.
I tried to copy my rar file on disk 2 but after a while it says there is some DOS error or something, meaning it won't copy on to my hard drive. I tried to extract straight from the disk and that didn't work either.

I really need this data, it is a backup of my documents from before my reformat and I have not got it saved anywhere else. How do I get my files off my cd's even though one cd is playing up?

Many thanks in advance for all help, I really need it :up:


----------



## striker0204 (Nov 12, 2006)

what program did you use to compress, how much space did you compress, and whats the total compressed file size


----------



## Giltrap (Dec 26, 2006)

The stuff is on 5 cds, each are about 700 mb each, 3300 mb total ish I think.
I used WinRar to compress them. I think the original my documents file size was about 6gb, so I don't know where all that extra stuff went...

If it is broken, is there a way to retrieve some data at least?


----------



## Giltrap (Dec 26, 2006)

I've found some things on the internet that are supposed to repair RAR files. I hope they can replace a whole missing volume if push comes to shove.

One can only be hopeful, I suppose.


----------



## striker0204 (Nov 12, 2006)

yah, ive had horrible experiences iwth HUGE .rar files. i mean, it works great, and compresses awesome, but when you have sooooo much info, it just messes up.

I reccomend never making a .rar over 50 files in each rar. just to be safe.


----------



## Giltrap (Dec 26, 2006)

Do these RAR repair things work, or is my data buggered?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Why in the world would you compress a large backup with RAR?  

One option is to take each segment and attempt to "repair" it with RAR. You can extract the files that are complete in that segment, but you'll lose any that spanned segments.


----------



## Giltrap (Dec 26, 2006)

I've tried repairing section 2, which is the only one that is playing up, and WinRar crashes part way through. I am on my laptop though, so I'll try and do it on my desktop so it can work on it. it's my desktop that is the one I need the stuff on anyway, so I might as well put it on there.

I don't think I've got much important stuff on that section, so it shouldn't matter too much, but that isn't the point. I think section 2 is music so I should be okay. Can I extract the stuff from the remaining 4 sections without having to use section 2?

Just 2 other questions.
If WinRar can't fix it, is there anything I can download for free that will be able to do it?
and
What would be better than compressing things in a RAR fomat? Is Zip better?

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you point WinRAR at each individual section, or groups of them, it'll attempt to "repair" the archive and allow you to extract any complete files from the pieces you have.


----------



## Giltrap (Dec 26, 2006)

Righty, thanks, I'll give it a try :up:

I have the feeling that disk 2 only contained music files, and I can probably get them again easy enough. There are some on my phone and others I have sent to friends, so they should send them back or something.

My sims files and all my picture editing is safe I think


----------



## Giltrap (Dec 26, 2006)

I think this is now eligible for "solved" status.

One more question though, I think I have got all of my files off just 4 of the 5 disks, is this possible? (I can't remember everything I saved, so there might be stuff missing)

Thanks for all your help :up:


----------



## striker0204 (Nov 12, 2006)

hehe no problem, and next time, dont compress sooo much.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I wouldn't do a backup in RAR files again.


----------



## striker0204 (Nov 12, 2006)

yah, me neither. i only .rar all my porn... oopps did i say porn? i meant important videos


----------

